# Washing The Ob



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Othen then getting and RV specific soap, what should I pick up to keep the OB looking new?
I have tire spray.

Anything to avoid?
What type of brush should I be using (wash mit style or soft bristle)?

ADMIN:
This can be deleted, after further searching my questions were answered.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Maybe it could be deleted but IT IS a good question!!







*

I like to use a thick pile cloth cover over an RV/truck washing brush. I picked it up from Walmart and has worked pretty well. the only thing that takes getting used to is the swiveling head! That sucker will flop on you in a heart beat!

A soft bristle car brush is good too. I will presoak our rolling suite in a diluted solution of black streak remover, followed by the RV/Truck washing brush. This help get the bugs who have committed suicide off easier. Rinse as you go as you don't want the solution to dry. It'll leave streaks and residue.

For the first wash of the season I also squeegee dry and follow with McGuires Detailing spray. If you do this have several clean, dry, soft cloths (like old cotton t Shirts) to wipe the spray off as any water you missed will be picked up by the cloth and you want your towel to be dry as possible. McGuires will help keep black streaks down and gives your rig a great sheen.









Man!! I just can't wait! just a few more weeks!!!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

The last time I washed the OB - about a month and a half ago - I finished by spraying and wiping it down with that 303 Protectant (mentioned here). It still has its new showroom luster after 3 years of sitting out in the Florida sun!!!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone tried the waterless cleaners on their camper ?

We have to store ours....there is no water there to wash it and we have no flat spots at home to do it here either !!

Was wondering if it was any good.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

what about waxing? any specific wax. i was going to use an orbital. is that OK?


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

well, Last fall I used some ArmorAll stuff called 'Wax it Dry Gel' with Carnauba wax. It came in one of those 'Giftboxes' that relatives give you when they can't figure out anything else give you for Christmas.
I washed the Outback and then let it dry a little and then applied this 'gel' substance by hand to the gelcoat areas of the trailer. Wiped it off and it the more you rubbed the slicker and shinier it became. It was pretty easy to wipe on and wipe off by hand, even on a ladder. Granted a 21RS is quite a bit shorter than 28's and 31's. I did it in a afternoon, but I detailed the crap out of it. There wasn't a spec on it anywhere. I just happened across this 'Wax it Dry Gel'. I was actually impressed. Its spring now and it set out all winter and besides a couple lite 'black steaks' in a couple places, its overall still not bad, very shiny. I figure I'll wipe it down soon and it will be ready to go.








Zaino works good, but that stuff is expensive. I save it for the motorcycle, Lexus, and D-Ram.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats what im looking for. something easy and effective!


----------

